# Animals that would suit a 20x20x20 Exo Terra



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,

I have a spare 30x30x30cm Exo Terra and I am just interested to know what Animals it would be suitable in it? 

(Sorry for the 20x20x20 i did mean 30x30x30cm)

Thanks,


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that the Nano? I'm sure it was 20 x 20 x 30cm...
I believe there is very, very little choice for an Exo that small, if any. 
It can really only be used to house younger animals until they are ready for the next size up!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

do you mean the *30cm* cube or the *18"* (45cm) cube?


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

bothrops said:


> do you mean the *30cm* cube or the *18"* (45cm) cube?


Sorry I ment the 30x30x30cm


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Is that the Nano? I'm sure it was 20 x 20 x 30cm...
> I believe there is very, very little choice for an Exo that small, if any.
> It can really only be used to house younger animals until they are ready for the next size up!


Sorry i ment the Mini 30x30x30cm.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, very few.


No snakes (well, none that are regularly available in the hobby at any rate)

No mammals

No fish

So lizards, amphibs and inverts.

lizards - only juvies and tiny species (and then only those that aren't particularly arboreal (i.e. the minimum I'd use for dwarf geckos would be 30 x 30 x 45)

A pair of pygmy geckos might be ok



Amphibs - not my area - maybe some thumbnail darts?



Inverts - a few of the smaller scorpion species, a few of the less active spiders, a few fruit beetles maybe?


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

could that fit amazonian milk frogs in?

they're pretty awesome


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

bothrops said:


> OK, very few.
> 
> 
> No snakes (well, none that are regularly available in the hobby at any rate)
> ...


Ok thanks, i'll look into some of them.


----------



## gafro (Nov 6, 2010)

You could probably keep a pair or trio of Stenodactylus in there or about 5 Tropiocolotes although these are quite hard to come by, you can find the stenos here: Available


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

The only animals i would keep in there are the TINY gecko species, thumbnail dartfrogs (although these are not really animals for the inexperienced!) or invertebrates. You could make that into an awesome tarantula viv :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah....like this......: victory:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/500051-mini-desert-scorp-exoterra.html


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

gafro said:


> You could probably keep a pair or trio of Stenodactylus in there or about 5 Tropiocolotes although these are quite hard to come by, you can find the stenos here: Available


Thanks, I do like Stenodactylus so am looking at them as a possibility.


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> The only animals i would keep in there are the TINY gecko species, thumbnail dartfrogs (although these are not really animals for the inexperienced!) or invertebrates. You could make that into an awesome tarantula viv :2thumb:


Thanks but im not too keen on tarantulas or anything with eight legs really well i don't mind scorpions. :lol2:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Stick insects or praying mantids ...
Even dwarf geckos should have a bit more room me thinks.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have my whites tree frog in a 30x30x30 at the minute, though now hes getting bigger ive got him the slightly taller one, though hed be fine in the cube 

In my other one i have an Avic Versilor, used to have my chile rose but they dont use the height at all so seemed a waste


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

bothrops said:


> yeah....like this......: victory:
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/500051-mini-desert-scorp-exoterra.html



Yeah thats the same exo terra. Looks a nice set up. Do you know what your going to put in it yet?


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

dorian said:


> Stick insects or praying mantids ...
> Even dwarf geckos should have a bit more room me thinks.



Yeah, I like stick insects and praying mantids but did'nt think of them so thanks for reminding me lol. Do you have any recommendations of what species would be good?


----------



## Calum986 (Oct 20, 2008)

G18241 said:


> I have my whites tree frog in a 30x30x30 at the minute, though now hes getting bigger ive got him the slightly taller one, though hed be fine in the cube
> 
> In my other one i have an Avic Versilor, used to have my chile rose but they dont use the height at all so seemed a waste



You sure that whites tree frog would be ok in it because there cool and i like them but i just don't want to put it under any stress because its to small???.

Yeah am not that in to spiders :L but thanks anyway :lol2:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

You have very little choice for that tank... Even inverts will be hard to house in an exo that small. Adult sticks and mantids may encounter shedding problems as they need minimum 3x their own height to successfully shed. 

Why are you aiming for such a small tank? If its because of costs you may want to rethink as sometimes you just can't cut costs when it comes to an animals well being.

If it's not costs and its because you have one spare why don't you consider using it for a juvenile? Theres loads of nice geckos that will be fine in there as a juvenile


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Calum986 said:


> You sure that whites tree frog would be ok in it because there cool and i like them but i just don't want to put it under any stress because its to small???.
> 
> Yeah am not that in to spiders :L but thanks anyway :lol2:


A whites tree frog would definitely NOT be ok in a viv that size for life. It would be OK for a short period while its a baby or for quarantine but it would be cruel to keep it in such a small space for life, whites tree frogs get about as big as your palm. 

You could keep 2-3 thumbnail dart frogs in that tank for life, but these are very sensitive and require a lot of care. You first need to be able to breed springtails and very tiny fruit flies reliably before you even think about the frogs.

I would really go for an invert of some kind if i were you, or better yet - sell that useless tank and buy a proper one for the species you actually WANT to keep :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldnt recommend dartfrogs in that size tank because they are really active so would need a lot more room. 
Only babies would be able to live happily in that tank.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> A whites tree frog would definitely NOT be ok in a viv that size for life. It would be OK for a short period while its a baby or for quarantine but it would be cruel to keep it in such a small space for life, whites tree frogs get about as big as your palm.
> 
> You could keep 2-3 thumbnail dart frogs in that tank for life, but these are very sensitive and require a lot of care. You first need to be able to breed springtails and very tiny fruit flies reliably before you even think about the frogs.
> 
> I would really go for an invert of some kind if i were you, or better yet - sell that useless tank and buy a proper one for the species you actually WANT to keep :lol2:


Goes to show how mis-informed i have been then, wasnt under the impression they got that big.

Good job i have spare tanks coming out of my ears  Thank you


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

SteamedPolecat said:


> could that fit amazonian milk frogs in?
> 
> they're pretty awesome


not really any frog you can keep in a 30x30x30 its just to small even for the smaller darts


----------

